
Learn WebTorrent and WebRTC - feross
https://webtorrent.github.io/workshop/
======
brenden2
I feel like it's a good time for a revival of BitTorrent. There was a lot of
excitement for it back in the day, and while it still exists it's definitely
waned in popularity.

Trying to do something like share a file with friends on the internet is still
really hard to do. I know here are websites for this (like send.firefox.com)
but it's still much harder than it should be.

I also worry that Big Tech is slowly trying to kill the URL (and the website
in general). The move away from the web toward apps is bad for end users, but
good for advertisers and companies trying to extract money from people.

~~~
zamadatix
I can't imagine a simpler way to share a file to friends/family vs Send. And I
don't mean that facetiously I mean I literally cannot imagine. You open the
site on whatever device you are on (no account needed), drag/select the file,
and give the link to your friend/family. They don't need a special client or
account either they just click the link on whatever device and the file shows
up.

The only way to remove any of these steps in any sharing scheme is to
preassociate a sharing group permanently which is inherently more complicated
for all involved unless you're going for a "stream of shared files" result in
which case BitTorrent isn't good either though.

As far as the implementation of the steps it couldn't be any more
straightforward/smooth - simple design, not clogged with ads, good contrast,
large letters, simple wording, easy to follow UI.

------
luxurytent
Am I .. missing something? The content seems quite sparse and hacked together.
This feels less like a workshop and more of a work in progress.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Yeah you go from, let's make a file sharing site to, real time whiteboard with
file sharing support. What? What's even worse is that it's a picture of a
YouTube video, but GH pages should be able to render it shouldn't it? Or is
that a limitation of GH pages I never noticed till today?

~~~
henriquez
Not a technical limitation. There are privacy considerations to embedding a
YouTube video on a web page, and I’m guessing the WebTorrent developers used a
static image video thumbnail as a courtesy to their privacy-conscious
audience.

EFF has a workaround for the privacy issues with their MyTube script:
[https://www.eff.org/pages/mytube-limit-privacy-risks-
embedde...](https://www.eff.org/pages/mytube-limit-privacy-risks-embedded-
video) (it’s jQuery but could probably be implemented vanilla JS at this
point)

